# Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger



## Ultimate (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

habe nun schon einige Zeit die neuen Delkim´s und bräuchte mal Rat.
Bei Fallbissen sollten die Delkim´s doch eigendlich einen extra Ton bringen! Oder?
Nun mein Problem, die Bissanzeiger höhren sich bei Fall- wie auch bei normalen Fluchten, exakt gleich an.
Kann ich da noch etwas an der Einstellung mit diesem Multifunktionsknopf änden??
Freue mich über alle hilfreichen Antworten.

Grüße aus der Pfalz #h  #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*



			
				Ultimate schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Fallbissen sollten die Delkim´s doch eigendlich einen extra Ton bringen! Oder?


Nö!


> Kann ich da noch etwas an der Einstellung mit diesem Multifunktionsknopf änden??


Nö! Der ist nur für die LED-Modi.

Auf www.delkim.co.uk gibts aber auch die Anleitung als Download.
RTFM!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ultimate (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

Schade.
Hätte mehr von DIngern erwartet


----------



## Pilkman (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*



			
				Ultimate schrieb:
			
		

> Schade.
> Hätte mehr von DIngern erwartet



Naja, ´ne Fallbissunterscheidung ist doch so mit das Nebensächlichste an einem Bissanzeiger, meinst nicht auch?
Ich hab sowas zwar an meinen CSF1 und bekomme das manchmal auch mit, dass der Ton bei einem Fallbiss anders klingt, aber als soo wichtig empfinde ich das nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

Sehe ich auch so... wozu soll das ding bei nem Fallbiss anders klingen? hauptsache er sacht dir wann sich was am köder tut...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*



> Hätte mehr von DIngern erwartet



Jo, für die Kohle wären nen Paar Tit ten dran nicht schlecht gekommen   :q 
Aber Fallbisserkennung? What 4?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, für die Kohle wären nen Paar Tit ten dran nicht schlecht gekommen   :q
> Aber Fallbisserkennung? What 4?
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger




Joa, oder ne eingebaute Mikrowelle oder ne Boiliekanone... #h  :q (mal praktisch gedacht... :q )


----------



## robertb (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

Ist wohl ne Geschmackssache ob mans braucht. Ich finds ganz nett bei meinen Fox Bissanzeigern. Leider teilt meine Funkbox die Meinung nicht, die ignoriert Fallbisse  #d


----------



## Ultimate (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

Ich finde die Fallbisserkennung schon wichtig denn an dem Platz wo ich gerne fische ist bald jeder 2te Biss ein Fallbiss.
Meistens habe ich keine Lust wegen jedem Ton zum Rod Pod zu rennen (wenn Fische in die Schnurr schwimmen oder Vögel an die Schnurr kommen-das passiert bestimmt 6-7mal am Tag an dem See)ich fände es praktisch wenn der Bissanzeiger sich mit einem langem Ton melden würde wenn der Swinger durch geht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

Wenn irgendwas durch die schnur wandert wird die aber erst gezogen, dann wieder losgelassen. Geht also erst etwas vor, dann etwas zurück. 
Ergebnis: Fallbissanzeige...
Spart Dir also auch nicht einen Gang.

Bei den CS ging bei nem Normalen Biss auch teilweise die Fallbissanzeige, sobald die schnur etwas zurückging nach einem Zupfer beim Aalfischen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## doggie (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

Hallo ultimate,

Ich habe den thread Delkim, Fallbiss blablabla... bisher mit einem Grinsen verfolgt. Dass Du gerne wissen willst ob der Karpfen beim Biss auf Dich zuschwimmt oder nicht, liegt glaube ich daran, dass wahrscheinlich Dein Angelkumpel mit seinen Foxbissanzeigern bei jedem Fallbiss lauthals "Fallbiss!!!!!!!!" brüllt. Mehr Fische wird er mit dieser Erkenntnis nicht fangen. Aber gut, da hast Dir ja darüberhinaus auch noch eine Begründung für Deinen Ärger über die fehlende Fallbissmeldung gestrickt.

Aber jetzt kommts:



			
				Ultimate schrieb:
			
		

> Schade.
> Hätte mehr von DIngern erwartet


 
Das ruft mich auf den Plan!!!! Das bin ich meinen zwei 20 Jahre alten Delkims im Keller schuldig!!!:m 
Ich habe auch mal intensiv auf Karpfen gefischt, zu einer Zeit in der man sich die Boiliezutaten noch im Fitness-Studio besorgen musste (Kein Schmarrn, war wirklich so) und mit Ruten fischte, die darauf ausgelegt waren einen Karpfen zu drillen, und nicht möglichst weit zu werfen. Ich habe viele Entwicklungen kommen und gehen sehen. Viele Neuerungen, die man unbedingt haben musste, haben nach der zweiten Sitzung ihren Geist aufgegeben, aber eines hat mich nie verlassen:

:l MEINE DELKIMS !!!:l 

Weisst Du eigentlich, dass der Delkim schon der Ferrari war, als Fox noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum rannte!!! 

Also bitte erbringe den Babys den angemessenen Respekt!!!:q 

Grüße!

doggie

PS: Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen!  Ich werde heute abend noch in den Keller gehen, und den beiden mal wieder hallosagen. Ich gehe jede Wette ein sie werden mich mit einem sanften "piep" begrüßen........


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

Dito

Einmal Delkim, immer Delkim...

Sogar Holger hat das mitlerweile begriffen


----------



## robertb (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

Ich fisch die Dinger schon alleine wegen der Optik nicht  #d 

Komischerweise gehts den Delkim-Fans genauso wenn Sie meine Fox sehen, liegt wohl in der Natur der Dinge


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*



> Sogar Holger hat das mitlerweile begriffen


Jo, nach 11 Delkims hatte ich vom ewigen Verkaufen die schnauze Voll, und Nr. 12 und 13 dann behalten 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

So so , nach 11 Stück verkaufen war der Gewinn demnach so groß das mann Nummer 12 u. 13 behalten konnte , so so..........
(Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe ob das gut oder schlecht ist.*gg*)


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, nach 11 Delkims hatte ich vom ewigen Verkaufen die schnauze Voll, und Nr. 12 und 13 dann behalten
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Naja hauptsache du bist die Foxen los...


----------



## BigBaitrunner (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

Hi,

Bin der Gleichen Meinung wie robertb finde das Fallbisserkung nicht notwenig ist. Delkims sind auch von der Optik total ******* aussehen und sie sind ja auch sooo riesig. Meine Solar Tagegen sind ja Mini Objekte mit aber besserer Technik. Naja.....Ich will Vopm Thema nicht Ablenken !!!
In diesem Sinne Wünsch ich Big Carps an alle !!!!!!!!

lg BigBait


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*



			
				BigBaitrunner schrieb:
			
		

> aber besserer Technik.



Erzähl noch so einen...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*



> So so , nach 11 Stück verkaufen war der Gewinn demnach so groß das mann Nummer 12 u. 13 behalten konnte , so so..........


Nö, die Ex besitzer wussten auch alle, was die Fieper wert sind  :c 
Aber bei jeder Angelausrüstung die ich kaufte war son Satz dabei... Ohne die wär mir immer lieber gewesen.



> mit aber besserer Technik.



Kann das mal jemand ins Witzeforum verschieben?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das mal jemand ins Witzeforum verschieben?
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Mensch Holger unsere Delkims ham halt keine SIM-Karte... #q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*



> Mensch Holger unsere Delkims ham halt keine SIM-Karte...


Tja, aber auch keine A... Karte  :m


----------



## Ultimate (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fallbisse bei DELKIM Bissanzeiger*

@Geraetefetischist   &   Carpcatcher2001 

*SAU GUT*  :m  :m 
 :q 
 :q 
 :q 

 :q


----------

